# Easy Toe Up Socks - Knitted



## Moondancermel (Nov 18, 2012)

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/easy-toe-up-socks-3

$1.50


----------



## South Africa (Jul 3, 2013)

Hey Mel, I remember test knitting your pattern for you and I loved the toe. 
My husband also likes the toe, he says it's far more comfortable to wear.
Glad to see your pattern is on Ravelry, and jolly good luck with it.
Natalie


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Love the toe treatment!


----------



## Moondancermel (Nov 18, 2012)

Thanks Natalie. It has proved popular. Originally put it on Craftsy but you have to have an account to buy so thought I would give Ravelry a go too. I am so glad you liked them. I have a pair I wear all the time as I find the toe comfortable too. :thumbup:


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Lovely socks! Thank you for joining the pattern writers here on KP and adding your gorgeous socks. They're wonderful!


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Another great pattern


----------



## nanaof3 (Sep 17, 2011)

I love the toe also...looks really comfy! Great work...brilliant idea.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Great socks.


----------



## Crozza (Apr 7, 2012)

I just bought your pattern! Wish me luck!


----------



## marimom (Aug 27, 2011)

I purchased your pattern and I do not understand it at all.


----------



## knitting2day (Dec 3, 2011)

Does this sock pattern require dpn's, hoping to find a beginner sock pattern with straight needles


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

very pretty socks


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

They look really warm and cosyxx


----------



## marimom (Aug 27, 2011)

As written above, I purchased this pattern from Moondancermel. I PM'd her and she has not had the professional courtesy to get back to me. 
I would be wary of this if you might need help with the socks.


----------



## Moondancermel (Nov 18, 2012)

knitting2day said:


> Does this sock pattern require dpn's, hoping to find a beginner sock pattern with straight needles


This sock was written so you could use 2 straight needles for the toe and heel and either a small circular needle or whatever method you prefer for the circular bits.


----------



## Moondancermel (Nov 18, 2012)

marimom said:


> As written above, I purchased this pattern from Moondancermel. I PM'd her and she has not had the professional courtesy to get back to me.
> I would be wary of this if you might need help with the socks.


I have e-mailed you back. Sorry I couldn't get to you yesterday but I live in the UK and do have the occasional day where I have other things I must do. I am here for anyone who has issues.


----------



## marimom (Aug 27, 2011)

Got a reply.

(quote=marimom]As written above, I purchased this pattern from Moondancermel. I PM'd her and she has not had the professional courtesy to get back to me. 
I would be wary of this if you might need help with the socks.[/quote]


----------



## makeitsew2750 (Jan 23, 2011)

How is this toe and heel application any different than doing toe up with the Magic loop that uses just 2 needles? I guess I don't quite understand.


----------



## Moondancermel (Nov 18, 2012)

makeitsew2750 said:


> How is this toe and heel application any different than doing toe up with the Magic loop that uses just 2 needles? I guess I don't quite understand.


The toe is done on straight needles as is the heel. The rest of the sock is done in the round and can use any circular method you prefer.

This sock was designed for a friend who doesn't seem to be able to work with 2 circulars or one really long one (Magic Loop?) and wanted an easy way to knit toe up. You knit the toe back and forth then pick up stitches working back and forth. The heel is a short row heel. My friend then uses a small circular for the rest.

I personally use 2 circulars once the toe is done as this is my preferred method for toe up socks.


----------



## South Africa (Jul 3, 2013)

I knitted your socks Mel, with DPN's. Two for the straight bits and 4 for the round bits.

Very easy, very VERSATILE pattern written for various preferred methods.

Thanks again for your great pattern!

Natalie


----------



## Moondancermel (Nov 18, 2012)

Thanks Natalie, this may help others thinking about using this pattern.


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Interesting toe technique. Looks more roomy than most.


----------



## Moondancermel (Nov 18, 2012)

:thumbup:


----------

